# BSN Sells Company



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

BSN Sells Company by Scott Welch BSN Sells Company? How can this be? Well it’s in the works for a while now but the deal has finally happened. BSN has sold their company for $144 million dollars! Who’s the buyer? Well it’s not MUSCLE INSIDER magazine, it’s also none other than Glanbia who are one [...]

*Read More...*


----------

